# Missing person near surfside



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Post says he went fishing at 4am this morning ... his truck was found but not him, he was wading the surf at surf side


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers he is found. Rough surf this morning.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

No good. Praying that he's found!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Facebook says he was wading in Christmas bay not the surf. 

Praying


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh ok I had read that on post, I'm not sure just hope he's found safe


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I pray that he will be found ok.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Will pray for his safety, Hopefully he is found safe.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

SURFSIDE BEACH â€” A search for an Angleton man who disappeared Sunday while wade fishing in Christmas Bay likely will continue through the early morning hours, officials say.

Jonathan Wagner, 30, told his father at about 11 a.m. he would be home from a solo wade fishing trip by noon, U.S. Coast Guard spokesman Petty Officer 1st Class Andrew Kendrick said. When Wagner had not arrived home by 7 p.m., his father called police, Kendrick said.

Authorities found Wagner's vehicle parked on Bluewater Highway near the spot where he had been fishing, Kendrick said. Coast Guard crews are conducting a helicopter search for Wagner, and representatives from the Gulf Coast Rescue Squad and Texas Parks and Wildlife are searching by boat, Kendrick said.

"If our crews do need to take a break, they'll resume at first light," he said.

Authorities believe Wagner would have been fishing close to shore, Kendrick said. Coast Guard crews currently are not treating the case as a potential drowning, he said.

"The Coast Guard searches when we think there's a chance somebody might be alive, so we're trying to find him," Kendrick said.

Wagner is described as 5-foot-9 and about 160 pounds with black hair, Kendrick said.

Erinn Callahan is a reporter for The Facts. Contact her at 979-237-0150.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I worked with JR for several years when I was still teaching and his wife was one of my daughters favorite coaches. I was informed that his body was found this morning around 2 am near the south shore of Christmas Bay. I pray that they were wrong.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

br549 said:


> I worked with JR for several years when I was still teaching and his wife was one of my daughters favorite coaches. I was informed that his body was found this morning around 2 am near the south shore of Christmas Bay. I pray that they were wrong.


Oh no I hope not this is horrible


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

So sad.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

This is to sad. Prayers sent.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sadden by the news. Prayers sent for the family. 

I am an old man so I always wear a PFD when near the water. Wading, kayaking or boating.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Man....so sad to hear.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeez, I hope I never have to read another one of these. Folks, wear your PFD's! Prayers to the family.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

This is horrible news and I'm sure hits close to home for a lot of us. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I read on facebook his body was found. RIP.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So sad, only 30 yr. old...prayers for his Family. Wear a PFD, you wader folks... if only for your Family!!! May Jesus bring them Peace, and Understanding!


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

prayers for the family, so sad.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang It !!!!...and completely unnecessary.....

WEAR THOSE PFDs.....

RIP, J.R.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very sad news,after our incident this weekend I can definitely see how things can go bad real quick.if you're gonna wade alone or fish the surf it would be a good idea to buy a cheap inflatable pfd.never know when you're gonna step into a hole or gut or even a mild heart attack that you could live thru on land but it's a different story in the water.Praying for this young mans family


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sad news. Prayers going up.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up for his family. Man, that's tough!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

So sad.. prayer sent for that family. too young.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://thefacts.com/article_a751d555-1122-5d30-9acc-90da7cbf5a45.html


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That is sad. The shoreline of Christmas bay is a pretty "safe" place to wade, ie typically firm bottom in most places and no current , but anything can happen when you least expect it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sad news. Prayers sent.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Stuart said:


> That is sad. The shoreline of Christmas bay is a pretty "safe" place to wade, ie typically firm bottom in most places and no current , but anything can happen when you least expect it.


I know. Been fishing there 20+ years. Health issue and you go down in a foot of water you are done. Hit by boat? Honestly I never wear pfd in a bay.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

So sad. JR was a good man.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I got in the pool in the summer with my waders on to see how it would be if they filled up....after everything equalized I was still able to swim fine....this is just an awful accident. Really hate to see this happen to anyone much less an experienced wade fisher.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Way too young. Prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That Sucks


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Stuart said:


> That is sad. The shoreline of Christmas bay is a pretty "safe" place to wade, ie typically firm bottom in most places and no current , but anything can happen when you least expect it.


I thought the same, years ago I was wading the CB shoreline and just stepped off into a deep hole, went over my head, was not wearing waders, it was summer time. No where near the pass. Prayers for all involved. God Bless.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

News article said his waders filled up with water and they found him because he had fish on his stringer which was floating..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

big john o said:


> News article said his waders filled up with water and they found him because he had fish on his stringer which was floating..


This is true. 
I talked to his mom and dad and this really hurts my heart. The Wagners are like family to me and my family. JR was a great guy and it has been heavy on me all morning. I got a phone calll at 2 am this morning and i still cant process it. Being at work does not help either. He will definitely be missed. Please keep them in your prayers... RIP JR...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

iamatt said:


> I know. Been fishing there 20+ years. * Honestly I never wear pfd in a bay*.


You been lucky.........................SO FAR !!!!!

Hope your luck continues....


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

So very sad. Hard to believe that you are on the phone with family making plans for the day one minute, then gone forever the next. Life is fleeting. Life is a gift. Please be with this family as they try to understand what happened and come to peace.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Really sad news.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer sent to family, Man, i have been out there many times by myself, scary that can happen. I'm sure everyone is like me, so excited to go out that morning and not know that could be the last time you fish. I heard about those two guys that drowned last week, they were on a boat lake fishing. Just be careful out there, PFD is the way to go.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrible, and I was out by myself yesterday and had my self inflator on the whole time in my boat. Prayers sent, hate to think of leaving my wife and kids behind.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Very sad. Prayers sent to family.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sad to hear of this.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

SD Hawkins said:


> had my self inflator on the whole time in my boat.


Same for me with the inflator. Always have it on when I am near the water-boat, kayak or wading.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

This one hit close to home and really made me think....

I was out last Friday by myself...had a great trip and caught a ton of fish....one slip, one floating log, one oyster reef.....who knows what and my wife/kids could be in a bind.

I'm guilty...I don't wear a PFD, and I don't wear my kill switch. That will change.

I didn't know JR, but have known his wife and family since I was a kid. Great family that is going through an unimaginable tragedy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> This one hit close to home and really made me think....
> 
> I was out last Friday by myself...had a great trip and caught a ton of fish....one slip, one floating log, one oyster reef.....*who knows what and my wife/kids could be in a bind.*


That is smart way to think about it.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

This is a true tragedy. Things were very difficult here at school today. J.R. was such a positive influence on so many kids. Many of them are just despondent, as are his co-workers. We talked many times of going fishing together, but never had the chance. Prayers for his family and all of us who knew and will miss him. He won't be forgotten.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Asked wife for self inflator for Christmas. Wear kill switch but seriously I can't recall a time I have ever worn a pfd or seen anyone wear a pfd in the bay. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Even been stopped and checked by Coasties or Wardens anywhere around here ?
These are the 'Pros'...guys who spend every working minute on the water...and I 
don't think I have ever seen ONE of them without some kind of PFD on...

Might be a lesson to be learned here...


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

This is very sad and so hard to believe. This man was in great shape and knew the area so well; JR was a great guy and excellent coach. He coached my stepson during his short stent at Tomball Memorial HS. Hell, i can still remember a text from him on my sons phone for missing a Saturday film review. There are certainly thousands mourning alongside his family from both districs, and communities, tonight. This news has hit our home pretty hard. Prayers and wishes of comfort to his family and friends have been said on this sad day. 

Sent from my LG-V496 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We can all help

https://www.gofundme.com/jr-wagner-memorial-fund


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Tragic deal for sure.

I get all of the comments about PFD and kill switch. All good thoughts and info. But this guy was just wading in Christmas Bay? There was no boat involved, right?

I can't imagine what the heck could have happened! Did he just step into a deep hole, fill his waders full of water and drown? That seems unbelievable. Maybe he got whacked by a stingray and went into shock or something?

Crazy. Sad. Tragic.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> Tragic deal for sure.
> 
> I get all of the comments about PFD and kill switch. All good thoughts and info. But this guy was just wading in Christmas Bay? There was no boat involved, right?
> 
> ...


That's what I'm wondering. Probly thousands wade that area yearly, literally. Waded it myself numerous times. First time I've ever heard of this happening.....

Prayers for all involved.....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

sad


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very sad indeed. Prayers sent up to his family.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

All the one warden who keeps the GW boat at the storage at bastrop patrols brazoria refuge. NEVER been stopped on south Xmas bay in my life.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

iamatt said:


> All the one warden who keeps the GW boat at the storage at bastrop patrols brazoria refuge. NEVER been stopped on south Xmas bay in my life.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Translation???......


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

GW gulf coast boat is stored at bastrop marina for brazoria refuge. They don't even go into Xmas bay. Never seen GW boat on south shoreline. Comprende?

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Game warden goes everywhere!


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

There is a deep channel cut for the boat ramp in that walk in area. Maybe he lost track of where it is and stepped off into it. I too think someone his age, experience, and conditioning would've had to encounter a sudden health or hazard condition for this to happen.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Sad to hear, prayers sent to family and friends


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Not another one. I hate to hear this has happened again. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Some things make no since, this is one of them. RIP


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Talking to old timers....hear stories of pretty deep holes in that area from doodle-buggers/seismograph....even bombs being dropped on training runs way back when.

Not sure if true...probably way too long ago.

I know I have stepped off into some mud holes that got me in a bind...but was able to push through. By myself in cold water...maybe not.

Unfortunately we will probably never know...but hopefully we can all learn something from the tragedy.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Channel 13 covered this on the news tonight at 6:30. Said they are expecting their first son. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Xmas*



3GENTS_Fishing said:


> There is a deep channel cut for the boat ramp in that walk in area. Maybe he lost track of where it is and stepped off into it. I too think someone his age, experience, and conditioning would've had to encounter a sudden health or hazard condition for this to happen.


Yes something doesn't make sense about this. if he had a wading belt on his waders wouldn't fill up, at least instantly to the point he couldn't swim.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably never know what happened but that horrible muddy bottom on Christmas bay could definitely make it hard to climb out of with waders full of water. Heartbreaking loss


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> We can all help
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/jr-wagner-memorial-fund


Over $10k raised in 3 hours!! Our community is very impressive


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Read an article once about wading the surf.i can't remember who wrote it but it was about a time he almost died but was still standing up above water.there is some reflex in your system that when you get a breath of water it automatically closes off your airway to keep water out of your lungs.we've all had those times when it happens and you choke cough and gag when you accidentally breath in while splashing around in a pool as a kid.this article went on to say that sometimes when this reflex happens your airway may not open in time before you pass out,and if you're still in the water you're in bad shape.said that most people that die in the water actually asphyxiated and very little water is found in the lungs.this guy that wrote the article said a big wave had crashed over him and he wasn't paying attention and it caught him while he was breathing in.said he was standing up and was chocking and was about to pass out when all of a sudden he could hear a wheezing whistling noise as the reflex was relaxing and air was rushing back into his lungs.i can't remember but it may have been Joe doggett or or one of the other guys who used to write for the chronicle


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

If I understand, he didn't make it. Prayers to his family and friends.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

iamatt said:


> GW gulf coast boat is stored at bastrop marina for brazoria refuge. They don't even go into Xmas bay. Never seen GW boat on south shoreline. Comprende?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


The only ticket I ever got was at Christmas point. I moved to another fishing spot and the kid I took that day didn't put his PFD back on when I moved. Bam, GW came out of nowhere!!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

http://abc13.com/news/angleton-teacher-drowns-in-fishing-accident/1652165/
He was a junior high teacher and coach, last year he started helping with the freshman team, that my son played on. Hunter had him as a coach for grades 7 and 8. Yesterday during athletics period, they wrote condolence cards to the wife and Hunter along with two other athletes, both freshmen, delivered them to her last night. 
Helluva week for the kid this week. Already stressing over semester finals. I've been on his butt to get some chores done (yard stuff). He's beginning to get anxious about pending knee surgery (ACL) this Friday. And then this happens.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a terrible loss. I have fished Christmas bay a lot and just can't think of any places on the South Shoreline that a wader would have to worry about the depth. Maybe the 2 boat Channels at Dolphin and Amigo, but even those seem pretty shallow based on the mud a prop often raises in running into them. 

Of course, Churchhill bayou is deep and Christmas Point and a few little spots around Rattlesnake Point. The water has been generally high. The Freeport UCGS had water running a foot or so above predicted Sunday. Then, it was a duck season weekend and decent weather. There had to be some other traffic out there. 

I get this kind of thing happens at SLP and the mouth of the Brazos. But Christmas Bay? My sympathy is with the family. I wish we can learn more. Maybe it's as simple as a PFD while wading. For the most part, I never have worn a PFD wading or kayaking shallow places like Christmas Bay. After this tragedy, I think I'm going to start.


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

*Coach Wagner*

Coach, may you rest in peace and may GOD be with you. You are loved and missed by everyone you touched. May GOD watch over your family and your son and bring them to Heaven with you when the time comes.

LL


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Please click on the link below in regards to a benefit for J.R. in the "Fundraiser For Friends" Section.

Thank you.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=19651081#post19651081


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

karstopo said:


> It's a terrible loss. I have fished Christmas bay a lot and just can't think of any places on the South Shoreline that a wader would have to worry about the depth. Maybe the 2 boat Channels at Dolphin and Amigo, but even those seem pretty shallow based on the mud a prop often raises in running into them.
> 
> Of course, Churchhill bayou is deep and Christmas Point and a few little spots around Rattlesnake Point. The water has been generally high. The Freeport UCGS had water running a foot or so above predicted Sunday. Then, it was a duck season weekend and decent weather. There had to be some other traffic out there.
> 
> I get this kind of thing happens at SLP and the mouth of the Brazos. But Christmas Bay? My sympathy is with the family. I wish we can learn more. Maybe it's as simple as a PFD while wading. For the most part, I never have worn a PFD wading or kayaking shallow places like Christmas Bay. After this tragedy, I think I'm going to start.


i have fished the s shoreline of christmas over 100 times and although it slowly changes over the years and after a hurricane, can't think of a place where he might have stepped off a shelf. i was thinking cold pass maybe and on a strong incoming tide a push into christmas bay. i guess maybe a heart attack.

feel very sorry for his family. prayers sent their way. i will think of this young man every time i visit that bay.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

boat_money said:


> feel very sorry for his family. prayers sent their way. i will think of this young man every time i visit that bay.


Me too.

After looking through FB, I felt a sadness I hadn't experience since a coworker was killed by a DWI driver. My heart aches for that unborn child.


----------



## Gus35 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had the pleasure of working with Coach Wanger here at the junior high since he started. We lost a hell of a role model and an amazing young man. As I attended his funeral today I was amazed of all the people, over 900 there to wish him farewell. Absolutely heartbreaking to see all the students and former students, family and friends. He was loved by all. Very thankful that I had the pleasure of knowing this fine young man . Amazed with the city of Angleton, as well as Brazoria county with showing so much love and support for him and his family. I have been in education 14 years, and this by far was one of the toughest days. Hold your loved ones a little tighter, for you never know when your will be called to heaven.

To all who read this, may peace and love be with each of you and your families. God Bless


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

Gus35 said:


> I had the pleasure of working with Coach Wanger here at the junior high since he started. We lost a hell of a role model and an amazing young man. As I attended his funeral today I was amazed of all the people, over 900 there to wish him farewell. Absolutely heartbreaking to see all the students and former students, family and friends. He was loved by all. Very thankful that I had the pleasure of knowing this fine young man . Amazed with the city of Angleton, as well as Brazoria county with showing so much love and support for him and his family. I have been in education 14 years, and this by far was one of the toughest days. Hold your loved ones a little tighter, for you never know when your will be called to heaven.
> 
> To all who read this, may peace and love be with each of you and your families. God Bless


Gus35, great first post. Yes, Coach Wagner was a great man, loved and respected by all who were touched by him. He will not be forgotten.

LL


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful post, thanks. Prayers for friends and family.


----------

